# Rosa Parks: Think Different



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Check out Apple's Homepage now. What do you think?


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Disappointing. Apple does some great stuff, but associating their image in the corner of an iconic photograph seems so very wrong. Feels to me like exploitation of a person we should poignantly remember, and not necessarily associate with Apple.

Without the Apple logo, I have no issues. With it however, it leaves a bit of a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jicon, I too feel that this was an exploitation of what she did back in 1955.

By Wayne Greenhaw Special to CNN 
http://us.cnn.com/2005/US/10/25/parks.greenhaw/index.html/
Tuesday, October 25, 2005; Posted: 1:56 p.m. EDT (17:56 GMT) 

MONTGOMERY, Alabama (CNN) -- "Rosa Parks was a mite of a woman who cast a mighty shadow.

Quiet, unassuming, shy, she appeared to be the antithesis of the symbol of a worldwide movement. Yet her simple action and strong determination embodied the power of the civil rights movement that was born after she refused to give up her seat on a Montgomery, Alabama, city bus on December 1, 1955."


"All I could think about, really and truly, was the Lord would help me through all of this. I told myself I wouldn't put up no fuss against them arresting me. I'd go along with whatever they said. But I also knew I wasn't gonna give up my seat just because a white driver told me to; I'd already done that too many times."
_________________________________________________________

Yes, here was a woman who thought differently about how things should be in the US and was willing to act as an individual to try and change this situation.

I respect Apple Computers for trying to show some degree of respect for this courageous woman, but NOT with their logo.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

But still, I think its great that she is reconised by Apple, even if they got a piece of it


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm torn whether it's appropriate to use her image on a homepage with the logo. I get it that it's meant to honor her, but it also implies endorsement. Did Rosa Parks use a Mac?


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

Personally, I don't care for this given the timing. They should stick to selling computers.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Eukaryotic said:


> They should stick to selling computers.


You mean iPods don't you?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Miss G., my wife felt the same as you. I think that it is exploiting her courage when, in fact, they did nothing to earn this support. They should have posted the picture and left off the logo.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

My understanding is that the Think Different tagline is pretty much out of use. This is a re-posting of the poster Apple produced years ago as part of that campaign - at the time Apple was recognizing her courage in choosing to think differently, and act accordingly.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Don't you guys have seen the old ad. It's part of it. I think they want to ressurect that sort of campaign. Because, hey! we're thinking different!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

I think it was fitting of Apple to alter their home page to reflect the passing of Ms Parks.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

But, they shouldnt have put the logo, that is very disrespectful


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I think that given the history of Apple's Think Different Campaign that the use of that photo is a tribute and nothing more. The simple fact that a corporation is even remotely aware of non-industry related happenings in society is a good thing.

Did everyone who thinks that Apple is in the wrong feel the same way when Apple had the Red Cross logo on for the Tsunami aid?

Now if Apple had overty promoted this tribute with press releases then I would think that would be a misuse.

Personally I like and admire the Think Different campaign... if anything more so now. As more kids are introduced to Apple through iTunes and the iPod, these kids have no idea of who these people are and what they gave us are being exposed to important pieces of history by coming to the Apple site.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Jonesy, I love the last part of what you are saying. I am 12 and if it wasnt for the widely spread ipod 3G than I would think all Apple computers sill ran OS 9.1 (Thats what my underfunded school gave us!). Now, I am an Apple obsesser.

I still must say, I understand that Apple's Think Different campaign was important, but do they have to put a logo? I think that disrespects what Rosa did for the comunity.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

audiodan said:


> Jonesy, I love the last part of what you are saying. I am 12 and if it wasnt for the widely spread ipod 3G than I would think all Apple computers sill ran OS 9.1 (Thats what my underfunded school gave us!). Now, I am an Apple obsesser.
> 
> I still must say, I understand that Apple's Think Different campaign was important, but do they have to put a logo? I think that disrespects what Rosa did for the comunity.



The fact that you and many others are being introduced to people like Rosa Parks makes me think that it is worth the cost of that little Apple logo.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Wasn't she on one of the original Think Different posters aling with Einstein and Goodall and etc back in the 90s?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My opinion is that too many people are reading far too much into this picture.

I think that Apple in their own way have chosen to honour Rosa Parks by showcasing her on their web site to celebrate her life.

Who can deny that Rosa did indeed "think different" for her time and thus changed the course of history?

I say three cheers for Apple for recognizing her as one, who so many years ago "thought different".

Reading anything else into the term is disrespectful to Rosa, not Apple, IMHO.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i think they should have airbrushed in some apple ear buds.

but seriously, this is very tacky of apple. she may have been on the original think different posters as posterboy suggests (i can't remember), but even so, this is tacky.


----------



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

I didn't know it was from the earlier campaign...it's good that Apple recognized her while she was alive. 

They should make some new Think Different posters...put GWB on one for starters.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Tacky?? I don't think so. Apple has honoured Rosa on their home page, and has many times in the past. 

Their Think Different campaign was a tribute to the great people of our history. Apple honouring those who think different. 

The image is nothing but a tribute. 

People complaining about it? Some people just like to hear themselves type I guess.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Uh, oh, The mayor and I agreed again. Yikes!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

audiodan said:


> But, they shouldnt have put the logo, that is very disrespectful


To be jaded the logo shows off Apple, but the logo was part of the original poster.
The logo also shows that Apple recognized Ms Parks's contribution before she passed.

Let's see Halliburton do something like this.


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

Easy on reading too much into this, or suggestions of bad taste, all.

The Rosa Parks ad on apple.com today is an original from the "Think Different" campaign where Apple celebrated individuals who profoundly changed our ways of thinking. Apple logo included.

I like that Apple put that ad up again, as well as the linked eulogy, to celebrate Rose Parks' life. I would have done the same in Steve Jobs' shoes.

Just because Apple is a company doesn't mean that the individuals who comprise it have no humanity or should have to suppress it for fear of being in bad taste.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

whatever. i think to put up the photo is fine, but they should have removed the advertising elements.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Tacky?? I don't think so. Apple has honoured Rosa on their home page, and has many times in the past.
> 
> Their Think Different campaign was a tribute to the great people of our history. Apple honouring those who think different.
> 
> ...


Nicely put. The eloquent Mayor.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Here is the original poster:

http://missingbite.com/details/detail.html?44

I don't see any ill intent on Apple's part ... they are not advertising that they have this tribute on their home page.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Who can deny that Rosa did indeed 'think different' for her time and thus changed the course of history?" Sinc, I would strongly agree that Rosa Parks thought differently about how she wanted to be treated, but "think different" is the Apple phrase, albeit grammatically incorrect. Had they put "She thought differently about the world", without any mention of Apple Computers, with just her date of birth and death, I might not feel as I do about this picture. "Think different" is like me saying "Think cold" about a winter in Edmonton. 

I just feel that a person of her courage should not be used to sell computers or to indirectly enhance a company's image. In my opinion, it lessens what she, and countless others during those times, did to bring about basic civil rights.

I disagree with ehMax's contention that "The image is nothing but a tribute." The image alone would have been a fitting tribute, with nothing else other than her date of birth and death.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> "I just feel that a person of her courage should not be used to sell computers or to indirectly enhance a company's image. In my opinion, it lessens what she, and countless others during those times, did to bring about basic civil rights.


Ok, I understand what you are saying, however just think for a moment. If that tribute brings the knowledge of what Rosa Parks did for us to one person who wasn't aware of her... don't you think that is ultimately a good thing?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

With all this talk about the image, has anyone even bothered to look at Apple's tribute page? I think it's fitting and tastefully done.

I'm not bothered by the image w/logo as-is, I don't think it lessens her. I am glad that Apple has chosen to post the image on the front page of their website, and to put up the accompanying tribute page. Can you name one other company doing the same?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Doug said:


> With all this talk about the image, has anyone even bothered to look at Apple's tribute page? I think it's fitting and tastefully done.
> 
> I'm not bothered by the image w/logo as-is, I don't think it lessens her. I am glad that Apple has chosen to post the image on the front page of their website, and to put up the accompanying tribute page. Can you name one other company doing the same?


Exactly Doug.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> "Who can deny that Rosa did indeed 'think different' for her time and thus changed the course of history?" Sinc, I would strongly agree that Rosa Parks thought differently about how she wanted to be treated, but "think different" is the Apple phrase, albeit grammatically incorrect. Had they put "She thought differently about the world", without any mention of Apple Computers, with just her date of birth and death, I might not feel as I do about this picture. "Think different" is like me saying "Think cold" about a winter in Edmonton.
> 
> I just feel that a person of her courage should not be used to sell computers or to indirectly enhance a company's image. In my opinion, it lessens what she, and countless others during those times, did to bring about basic civil rights.
> 
> I disagree with ehMax's contention that "The image is nothing but a tribute." The image alone would have been a fitting tribute, with nothing else other than her date of birth and death.


thank you Dr G. that's it exactly.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am not outraged, TMR, just very disappointed with Apple Computers as a company. Paix, mon ami.

"For me, though, Apple went too far when they plastered their Rosa Parks ad on the side of a bus." However, I agree with your contentionb that this is too much, since next week it will be a ReMax or Subway ad over her on the bus.


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

In a bizarre turn ehmacers appear jaded and cynical in comparison to sites with infinitely more members who could be described as such!  Posters at <a href="http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/7364/">MDN</a> and <a href="MDN">Macrumors</a>) are almost 100% in agreement that re-running the Rosa Parks Think Different ad with a eulogy was a classy thing for Apple to do. The contrast to this thread is amazing.

A statistical anomaly?! A symptom of our stereotypical Canadian politeness?! Momentum set in motion by early posters in threads?!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

sinjin, an interesting observation. I guess I am tired of everything being "in play" when it comes to advertising. I would have felt that Apple did a "classy thing" had they left off their "Think Different" logo. It is, after all, on the apple.com website, so there is no need to play up this fact. I don't feel that I am being overly sensitive, nor jaded, and I am not disgusted or outraged at Apple. I am just disappointed that they did not distinguish the person, and her courageous act, from a moment to put in a "pitch" for their logo.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Some people can be complete idiots. I'm saying who. I'm saying specifically anyone on ehmac. I'm just saying. And while I'm at it.

1) Notice the tributes that Microsoft, Dell, IBM, HP, Walmart, McDonalds, and others had on their websites.
2) "Think different." is no more grammatically incorrect than "Think big. Think small. Think yellow."
3) Any attention that can be brought to the people that changed our world is a good thing. It makes people interested in history. It makes people stop and think. I read many pages on Rosa Parks yesterday. I learned quite a bit.
4) There is something inherently classy about the Apple logo and the "Think Different" campaign. Cheesy would have been a McDonalds logo and "You Deserve A Break Today" superimposed on the image.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> A statistical anomaly?! A symptom of our stereotypical Canadian politeness?! Momentum set in motion by early posters in threads?!


critical thinking ??


----------



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

I think it's iffy because she died recently. If this was done during the time when they used Alfred Hitchcock, maybe it would have been different. For me, it's part of apple's philosophy of changing the world.

The only way for me to accept it is if Apple has a history of being a champion of human rights. Is it part of their corporate culture? Are they big on diversity and sensitivity?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> i think they should have airbrushed in some apple ear buds.












That would be way too tacky.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

guytoronto, it may be tacky but it's more honest imo.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

sinjin said:


> In a bizarre turn ehmacers appear jaded and cynical in comparison to sites with infinitely more members who could be described as such!  Posters at <a href="http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/7364/">MDN</a> and <a href="MDN">Macrumors</a>) are almost 100% in agreement that re-running the Rosa Parks Think Different ad with a eulogy was a classy thing for Apple to do. The contrast to this thread is amazing.
> 
> A statistical anomaly?! A symptom of our stereotypical Canadian politeness?! Momentum set in motion by early posters in threads?!


No offense to those who get enthralled in the speculation, and passion of anything involving their favorite corporation, but I'd like to believe ehmac on the whole, has more considerate and level headed posters than MDN or Macrumors.

My first reaction didn't agree to the product sold in the corner. First and foremost... I am looking at an Apple advertisement... Secondly, there is acknowledgement to Rosa Park's death. Apple apparently has the right to use the advertisement. I just think today is not the time to advertise... it is to acknowledge. Print the photo, click to go to the wonderful eulogy page.

Rosa Parks stood up for what all humans deserve. She deserves acknowledgement for making the world a more respecting place. She and she alone deserves the spotlight today.

I still like the Apple experience though, and I will continue to buy their products.

Sorry that some of us Ehmacers Think Differently.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jicon, re your comment that "Rosa Parks stood up for what all humans deserve. She deserves acknowledgement for making the world a more respecting place. She and she alone deserves the spotlight today.", all I shall say is "Right on, brother." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't have a problem at all with the poster or logo - but are they using her death to sell more of these posters and make money off of it and if they are where is the money going - to help causes like her's or into Apples pockets?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, that is a good question. I would alter my view somewhat if the money from the sale of these posters, or the profits from yesterday, were donated to the NAACP. "Act differently" could be a new Apple logo re their corporate responsibility. We shall see.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I find the whole "Think Different" compaign offensive because it's grammatically incorrect. I cringe a little when I see it. "Think Different-ly".  And I am half joking btw.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MBD, there is a hidden linguist within your fine soul. Paix.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm quite pleased to discover Apple's tribute to Rosa Parks - logo be damned, it's a very classy move. They're not printing and distributing thousands of new posters to sell their products, they're not running a new TV ad of Rosa Parks to sell their products, they're simply using a pre-existing image from their campaign and posting it with - and I say this with some confidence - no intention of making this about profits or market share.

I didn't discover that Apple had posted the Rosa Parks tribute via ehMac. I didn't discover it because I happened to be visiting Apple's site. I came home this evening, dead-tired, from a conference (coincidentally enough, on Black Canadian Experience), sat down in front of my computer, and it occurred to me: <i>Rosa Parks died. I wonder if Apple put up a tribute?</i>

I don't think about whether Microsoft, or IBM, or Starbucks, or... anybody else!... did this. I just <i>knew</i> that Apple would recognize the significance of her death, and say something meaningful.

The more people who are exposed to the story of Rosa Parks, the better. Apple is performing a public service with this simple act of modifying its webpage, which by the way, is happening in what is a hot product moment for Apple - this ain't the summer doldrums! Taking that valuable front page away from its iMac and iPod is certainly not pushing Apple, it's pushing recognition and respect.

<b>Way to go, Apple!</b> 

M.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Well I hope so CubaMark


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I must state that what I consider some of the finer thinkers on ehMac have such tunnel vision on this issue astounds me.

Celebrate Rosa's life with Apple and let it go. 

That is all they have tried to do.

The rest of you are making mountains out of mole holes here.

Sheesh!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Dr.G. said:


> I disagree with ehMax's contention that "The image is nothing but a tribute." The image alone would have been a fitting tribute, with nothing else other than her date of birth and death.


I suppose they also could of removed the link to their online store, and taken all other ads about other Apple products off their web site as well. 

Its not like Apple suddenly made a ton of money selling Rosa Park posters or anything. If anything, they took their largest banner down for their hottest products. 

Nothing but class in my book. While other American giant companies like Microsoft, Dell, IBM are just touting their wares, Apple paid tribute to Rosa with almost their entire home page.. for days, even though they just released the most amount of new products in one month than I can remember. 

And people get upset because it has a tiny, subtle white Apple logo on the image, which in my opinion, is really Apple paying tribute and putting Rosa in the category of what Apple thinks are the greatest people of all time that changed are world and Think Different?

Its the old saying... If Apple discovered a way to turn sand in silver, some people would complain its not gold.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I agree with Sinc. We should agree to disagree. It is not a major issue, and I am not outraged at what Apple did, just disappointed.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> I agree with Sinc. We should agree to disagree. It is not a major issue, and I am not outraged at what Apple did, just disappointed.


Seconded.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Its not like Apple suddenly made a ton of money selling Rosa Park posters or anything. If anything, they took their largest banner down for their hottest products.


I agree with you 150%, John. They took down the big picture of the new iMac G5, which was just announced, to make room for a tribute for someone they felt required tribute. This was not an advertisment, they aren't making money by posting this. It was a tribute, Apple logo or not.

Apple did the same thing with <A HREF="http://www.macobserver.com/article/2003/08/12.9.shtml">Gregory Hines</A> and George Harrison, BTW.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

by CarbonKen;


> I agree with you 150%, John.


Is that *Carbon* math?


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

No. It's an expression.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

CarbonKen said:


> No. It's an expression.


actually the accepted expression is 110% (still factually incorrect) but I guess that you added the Carbon markup or perhaps it's Carbon-speak?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> And people get upset because it has a tiny, subtle white Apple logo on the image, which in my opinion, is really Apple paying tribute and putting Rosa in the category of what Apple thinks are the greatest people of all time that changed are world and Think Different?


i'm not upset. i just thought was a tacky thing to do. it's the apple freaks who are getting upset with anyone who disagrees, however mildly or on such a small issue, with anything apple does.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> actually the accepted expression is 110% (still factually incorrect) but I guess that you added the Carbon markup or perhaps it's Carbon-speak?


110% is usually used to represent effort, not agreeance. "Giving 110%"

Why the jabs at Carbon in a thread about Rosa Parks?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Ken-speak, Ken-math and Ken-markup didn't have the same ring to them.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

uh. ok.

I'm just a sales guy who works at Carbon. I don't make the markups and even if I did they are not anywhere near 150%. I really don't understand where your jokes are coming from.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

What does all this talk about math have to do with respecting the memory of Rosa Parks?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> What does all this talk about math have to do with respecting the memory of Rosa Parks?


Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

To their credit, Apple still has the picture and the link to the text about Ms. Parks. I found the first paragraph of this text most interesting ("Even to many people who were around in those days, the era of racial segregation seems as remote as the Civil War. You might say that back in the Fifties, American society lived at a different point in evolutionary time.") While I grew up in a predominantly white area of Queens, NY, my grandmother lived on 181st St. in Manhattan, which is just north of Harlem. My grandfather was a real social liberal, and both he and my mother helped me understand the important of racial/religious tolerance and an acceptance of the basic goodness of all people, regardless of race/religion. I see now how isolated I would have been had it not been for this sort of education and actually association with people of other races and religions back when I was growing up in the 50's.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

An interesting perspective from someone close to the company:

http://writersblocklive.com/?p=10


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pelao, an interesting insight from one who is on the inside of Apple.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Fark headline today:

Since everyone else lies in the Capitol, Rosa Parks might as well

http://www.cnn.com/2005/US/10/27/parks.capitol.ap/


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Pelao, an interesting insight from one who is on the inside of Apple.


I thought so.

The sad tyranny of cynicism is often at play with these things. If companies are active in an area not directly related to their work they are exploitive. If they do do not then they can be labelled poor corporate citizens. As a consultant I see this struggle all the time.

Like a lot of human interaction it comes down to motive: the "what" we do is important, but it's useful to begin with the "why".


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I am ashamed now to admit that I did not know who Rosa Parks was, did not know about the bus segregation or boycotting. But she is a person to admire and I hope that her memory and what she has accomplished continues to move forward and gain momentum in the direction she meant it to go.
I have never understood racism. I have, at times, made statements that I didn't realize could be taken that way, but I have always believed that race did not matter and many of my friends are from different backgrounds/colours/religions. It is a sad thing that many people are discriminated agains for things that are not of their doing and they have no control of.

So long as Apple is not selling posters or doing this tribute as a marketing thing and that it is in truth what it looks like - a tribute - then good for them.
I raised my earlier question about selling posters - to give Apple the benefit of the doubt maybe monies raised will go to charity. That would show a proper tribute and heart.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jicon, that would be a truly fitting tribute. I am pleased to see that many of the southern Senators did not block this tribute, as many did when it was suggested that Martin Luther King's birthday in January be made into a national holiday.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Interesting that someone named Mark Rushton left a comment on the Writersblocklive weblog about ehMac being his favorite mac page. Some of our members really get around the web don't they!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cameo, it was a unique time in American history. Those in most parts of the US were basking in the glow of the "Ike years". However, there was an undercurrent of change that came about in the mid to late 50's and really took hold once Lyndon Johnson became president in his own right in 1964. It is sad that the Great Society of LBJ, one of the most progressive social agendas since the New Deal, is now starting to be dismantled by the Bush administration.

Still, I only knew about it because my mother was a strong supporter of civil rights.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

There is a big trade in the posters - they were likely the very best marketing campaign Apple ever undertook and the posters remain in high demand.

As provider of content creation equipment it's very appropriate that they celebrate the likes of Ansel Adams and Jim Henson and as the Think Different company the likes of Einstein and Ghandi and Amelia Earhart and others who "Changed the world" is also very much in keeping with Apple's history.

I enjoy the dozen or so we have scattered through the office and clients always make comments on them. Fitting spot for Rosa Parks. :clap:

For all the gnashing at Apple,and deservedly at times, there is a strong heart of real innovation and creativity that still resides.

How ironic is this article today



> *THE FALL OF AN AMERICAN ICON*


http://www.erik.co.uk/applesun/busyweek.html

Yet the lead paragraph rings more true even now...



> The year was 1984. Apple Computer Inc. was the Magic Kingdom. It was the hip, young heart of Silicon Valley--the place where America was showing the world how the combination of technology and entrepreneurship could make a revolution. Apple created the legend of two kids in a garage inventing a computer--and then building a New Age company where the old corporate rules were scrapped. No dress codes, no formal meetings--nothing to get in the way of what really mattered: creating computers that, Apple promised, would change the world. In a building flying a pirate flag, co-founder Steven P. Jobs had spent three years with his engineers bringing such a computer to life.


Changing things takes time and heart and "scrapping the old rules".....fitting that Rosa's pioneering "damn the consequences" bravery be recognised this way, and by Apple.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

and the tribute is now down.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"and the tribute is now down"............but the dream she stood for (and sat for) shall not die. Keep the faith, my brothers and sisters. To deny someone his or her civil rights anywhere in the world takes a bit of our own rights away from each and every one of us here in ehMacLand. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

It didn't take long for the Rosa Parks Think Different poster to hit eBay

<A HREF="http://cgi.ebay.ca/Rosa-Parks-Original-Apple-Think-Different-poster-24x36_W0QQitemZ8714221279QQcategoryZ4605QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem">Link</A>


----------

